# TIVO EDGE OTA INPUT TOO HIGH???



## neville david deegan (Oct 19, 2021)

I am having trouble with a new OTA Edge + Mini. Pictures scrambled. TIVO reboots and gets stuck. 
TIVO tech told me that the input signal from the antenna is too high. I gave them the measurements. It peaked at 244. They say I should reduce the level. That caused me to lose weaker channels. Their advice does not seem to be logical. Surely TIVO box can reduce the antenna signal level?


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

neville david deegan said:


> I am having trouble with a new OTA Edge + Mini. Pictures scrambled. TIVO reboots and gets stuck.
> TIVO tech told me that the input signal from the antenna is too high. I gave them the measurements. It peaked at 244. They say I should reduce the level. That caused me to lose weaker channels. Their advice does not seem to be logical. Surely TIVO box can reduce the antenna signal level?


I looked at my Tivo Edge OTA and noticed that the PEAK reading of 244 on some channels is not real. Maybe just a momentary spike when you first switch to the channel. The signal strength reading to look at is just to the right of the green line, I think the signal strength green line max is 100. I receive 48 OTA channels, the weakest that comes in is 56 and strongest is 88. All come in with no picture issues.

If your green line is at max (100) then your signal could be too strong. If it is not at max then you may need to play with your antenna direction.


----------

